

Show HN: A HN Api to provide random HN posts to read upon - bluerail
https://github.com/avinoth/f2k

======
minimaxir

      hn_url := "http://hn.algolia.com/api/v1/"
      page := rand.Intn(50)
      points := randomInt(200, 600)
      url := hn_url + "search?tags=story&numericFilters=points>" + strconv.Itoa(points) + "&page=" + strconv.Itoa(page)
    

That's an odd definition of random.

~~~
bluerail
The points is just a threshold to get a good article instead of just anything.
And, Algolia returns maximum of 1000 hits for a query with 20 per page. So
shuffling the page to pick up too.

------
Killswitch
Not bad, but instead of displaying title and just url, maybe put HN url too,
because I refreshed the endpoint a few times and got a couple self posts that
had blank urls, but titles looked interesting...

Maybe at least if it's a self post, show the HN url.

~~~
bluerail
Yeah, sounds good. I'll add it today. I also am building another Ruby script
which works on top of this to save the articles to pocket.

